# Eee PC Netbook/Linksys Router - won't connect to Internet



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

I just got my first wireless toy, as described in "Title". Although, all systems say "excellent connection, etc," it won't connect to the Internet. I have gone through all of the troubleshooting info and I still can't get it to connect. What am I doing wrong? Have had it several weeks and put it away out of frustration; I paid for it, would like to learn to use it.

Regards,
Looking4trth


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the exact make/model of the router, and what version of Windows is the netbook running?

Does the netbook connect using a wired connection?


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## pmuskoff (Sep 27, 2010)

Assuming that it has connected to the router, I would try pinging the gateway. If that works, then I would make sure your dns is correct - also, check your hosts file.
Paul

*Mod edit: Remove advertising link.*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since it's a new device, hard to believe the HOSTS file has any issues yet. :smile:


----------



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Well, since it's a new device, hard to believe the HOSTS file has any issues yet. :smile:


It's hard to believe that you would post a response that is so useless to me. I live in an extremely rural area and we always have "ISSUES" with connections; even the OLD hosts. 

Regards,
Looking4trth


----------



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

johnwill said:


> What's the exact make/model of the router, and what version of Windows is the netbook running?
> 
> Does the netbook connect using a wired connection?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Am gathering requested information and will post it here as soon as I have completed all of the tasks.

Regards,
Looking4trh


----------



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

Router: Wireless N Broadband Router
Make: Linksys by Cisco
Model: WRT160N V3
OS: Windows XP
Connects wired and wireless


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

looking4trth said:


> It's hard to believe that you would post a response that is so useless to me. I live in an extremely rural area and we always have "ISSUES" with connections; even the OLD hosts.
> 
> Regards,
> Looking4trth


The HOSTS file is a configuration file in Windows, it has nothing to do with your network infrastructure.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you see the router, have you tried a wired connection? I asked before, but I didn't get a response.

I might change the channel on the router to see if you have some other wireless device interfering with the signal.


----------



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

johnwill said:


> The HOSTS file is a configuration file in Windows, it has nothing to do with your network infrastructure.


I apologize for my rudeness, my response to you was in error.


----------



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

Let me start over: I sincerely apologize for my inexcusable rudeness..I replied in error.
This is my first wireless device and I don't know how to read the info on the screen shot or change anything on the router. It's frustrating because I don't usually use this forum unless it is really over my head (I don't like to pester those with the knowledge with small issues). Sorry, I misunderstood the question about wired and wireless connection. I was able to establish a wired connection.

Most humbly and thoroughly embarrassed,
Looking4trh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


If that doesn't help, try removing all encryption from the router as a test and see if you can connect that way from this machine.


----------



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

I am so confused and frustrated I don't know what to do :sigh: I put it away for awhile, hoping if I came back to it later I could get it to work, no such luck. I wasn't ignoring your reply, just trying to figure out a way not to look so damn stupid!

This is what I have on my "Network connections" :
On my desktop it shows Local Area Connection (2) icon, but no wireless connection icon is shown.

On my netbook it shows Wireless connection and Local area Connection (on this one it says that the LAN is unplugged but the wireless is connected and going great guns.) Still won't connect to the internet.

I went to the links you provided and my netbook is the only system that shows the "wireless connection" to use. When I clicked on "properties," looking for the profile to remove, it showed a list with 4 choices. I got too apprehensive about removing something I knew nothing about and turned it off.

Should my desktop also show a "wireless Connection" icon? I called tech support for my ISP and they were useless, think it was time for his shift to be over because all he said was, "Yeah, hook up your wireless router and it should work." 

Should my desktop also have a "Wireless connection" icon in the Network Connections? When I go to my wireless setup icon it gives me a choice to either set it up with a USB flash drive or manually.

Humbly,
Looking4trth


----------

